# EN: information - singular



## chwichwe

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de bloquer sur une question toute bête :
Comment traduire :" certaines/quelques informations sont manquantes" ou "il manque quelques informations"

Some information are missing ????? Et dans ce cas, "information" est au singulier comment accorder le verbe is ou are ?


Merci


----------



## boterham

En anglais information est toujours singulier, donc some information is missing.


----------



## melu85

peut-être que "some details" marcherait?


----------



## chwichwe

Ok, je voulais juste une confirmation sur le singulier de "information"
Merci à vous 2


----------



## itka

Il me _semble_ avoir entendu dire "a piece of information". Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me confirmer que ça existe (ou me dire que je l'ai rêvé ? )


----------



## huntdag

'A piece of information' is indeed perfectly good English and is not an uncommon expression.  Vous ne l'avez pas rêvé.  Information is a 'non-count noun' and can therefore never be pluralised. We can talk about 'the information', 'some information' and sometimes we have 'too much information'.  We NEVER say 'an information' or 'two informations'. 

Hope this helps


----------



## itka

Thanks a lot Huntdag !


----------



## SoGu

C'est horrible ce mot information ... indenombrable mais alors puis-je dire:

Some information is ou are ?

Ma phrase : "Some information such as the gender or the age is derived from the platform"

Thanks

Sophie


----------



## Salvatos

Uncountable and therefore singular!

The butter/milk/money is on the table. The information is derived! 


J'avoue que ça agace d'avoir « information » au singulier quand on traduit « des renseignements ». Mais y'a toujours moyen de reformuler et contourner ^^


----------



## MrSparks

Même si le mot "information" signifie qu'il y plus d'une seule chose, c'est singulier donc on dirait, "Some information is. . ." 

[...]

Hope that helps.


----------



## Thomas1

Bienvenu sur le forum, SoGu. 

On peut aussi employer le pluriel si l'on ajoute un mot comme "piece" ou "item":
"Some pieces/items of information, such as the gender or (the) age, are derived from the platform."


----------



## SoGu

Thanks everybody !

The information you provided me is very valuable ...


----------



## babaz

Bonjour,

Pourquoi écrit-on : 

He may be able to give you more information

et non 

He may be able to give you more informations 

?

Merci


----------



## Yulan

Bonjour  Babaz 

"Information" est un nom pluriel. 

Tchao


----------



## babaz

Mince ! :-(

Comment dit-on "information" au singulier ?


----------



## Yulan

Oui, Babaz, je dirais "a piece of information".

Tchao!


----------



## DearPrudence

En fait, "*information*" en anglais est un nom indénombrable qui s'utilise au singulier, même si en français, on le traduirait par un pluriel.

Si on veut vraiment dire "une information", on utilisera "*a piece of information*"


----------



## babaz

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Yulan

You're welcome Babz ... and TCHAO DearPrudence !!!


----------

